# where to shhot a duck/squirrel



## TheHunterOP (Dec 28, 2014)

hi i'm just got a hathcock sniper from bill hays and in the summer i want to hunt ducks and squirrels. i wonder where the best hunting place for squirrel is (i live in norway) and i want to know where on the duck/squirrel body i need to shoot to kill it, head? chest? :what:


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum.

Head shots are recommended for all small game. I doubt many of us can give you advice on where to hunt in Norway.

I moved your thread to the Slingshot Hunting area.


----------



## TheHunterOP (Dec 28, 2014)

thanks :king:


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Head and neck areas. The woods? :rofl: I know it narrows it down. :king:


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Ducks - Head and Neck, Squirrel - Only head.

for duck just find a big pond (with fish of course)

and ask the owner to shoot there,

or find very wide rivers and hunt them there.

for squirrel look in the woods for squirrel tracks

and find an area with nut trees.


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

head


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

i would shoot both in the head but the squirrel in the head or heart. ducks are quite soft so a chest shot would do, but the disadvantage is the the duck can fly 20-25 meters before dropping. so for the ducks i would shoot them in the head (it is the most humane way). i am a new squirrel hunter so i cannot give you advice on where they live. ducks tend to like wide rivers, lakes and big ponds but if you are a new slingshot hunter i would start with wood pigeons>


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Head ,neck or with ducks a nice hit to the chest (crop area) would be alright


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Odd enough, you didnt even killed a pigeon yet but still gives advice on duck hunting.

I notice that your reply was not from your experience but from information your got from my reply and other experienced hunters replys....

He may be new to hunting, but so do you - so looking down to him with advice that other people have given dosent make you look good...


hunter boy said:


> i would shoot both in the head but the squirrel in the head or heart. ducks are quite soft so a chest shot would do, but the disadvantage is the the duck can fly 20-25 meters before dropping. so for the ducks i would shoot them in the head (it is the most humane way). i am a new squirrel hunter so i cannot give you advice on where they live. ducks tend to like wide rivers, lakes and big ponds but if you are a new slingshot hunter i would start with wood pigeons>


----------



## TheHunterOP (Dec 28, 2014)

thank you guys for answering


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

(fighting the urge to give an a-hole response) issedoff:


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

WoodPigeon said:


> Odd enough, you didnt even killed a pigeon yet but still gives advice on duck hunting.
> 
> I notice that your reply was not from your experience but from information your got from my reply and other experienced hunters replys....
> 
> ...


Get off your high horse, don't know who you think you are. Getting sick of you coming on and making out your the only one to have ever hunted with a catty putting other people down.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Just had a look on your profile and you've offered very little in the terms of hunting stories, just seem to dish out critism whilst making out you are an expert, from where I'm standing you look like a bully that doesnt have experience of what he's talking about himself. So take heed of your own critique mate


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> Just had a look on your profile and you've offered very little in the terms of hunting stories, just seem to dish out critism whilst making out you are an expert, from where I'm standing you look like a bully that doesnt have experience of what he's talking about himself. So take heed of your own critique mate


well excuse me for not taking a picture every time i go hunting, you can say i have no experience, wrong - but its your right to think that way. just as my comments irritate you, comments of people that just talk bull and have no idea what they are talking about irritate me. its your right to get mad; but its also my right.....


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Only person talking bull is you. I don't take pics of everything I kill, I put a few on when the hunting section is running slow. Neither do I pretend I'm the only one that can hunt with a catty, we all begin somewhere


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> Only person talking bull is you. I don't take pics of everything I kill, I put a few on when the hunting section is running slow. Neither do I pretend I'm the only one that can hunt with a catty, we all begin somewhere


Im not talking bull, if you dont take pics of all of your hunts then it seems that you hunt a lot, from all of the topics i assumed you took a pic each hunt.

i do *not* think im the only ss hunter, and i do not think im even close to being the best.

thats right we all begin somewhere, but when you are a beginner you do not give advice with no experience on the subject. when i joined the forum i wasent a beginner, but if i would have been i would not give advice to other hunters...


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Well you assumed wrong didn't you. Same as you assumed you was right to belittle somebody else. The advice he gave was sound so what's the problem? Its members like you that make people think twice about joining the site !


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> Well you assumed wrong didn't you. Same as you assumed you was right to belittle somebody else. The advice he gave was sound so what's the problem? Its members like you that make people think twice about joining the site !


He gave an advice about ss hunting when he himself admitted to never killed anything with a slingshot yet....


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

And? I recall you giving wrong “advice" on some bands that I've killed a lot of game with. Did I jump on your post saying that you shouldn't be dishing out advice. No


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> And? I recall you giving wrong "advice" on some bands that I've killed a lot of game with. Did I jump on your post saying that you shouldn't be dishing out advice. No


those bands didnt work for me, i probably cut them wrong. you "put me down" there exactly like you say i did here to hunterboy...


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Not good when the shoes on the other foot is it ?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> Not good when the shoes on the other foot is it ?


I dont mind that, you proved me wrong there and i accept it. we all make mistakes we are humans. i made a mistake, and so do hunterboy.

and im sure that you made a couple too in your life, didnt you ?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Never, I'm an angel  lol


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

wood pigeon how do you know i dont hunt often and never killed anything. i kill things but i dont take so much pride in death. so stop assuming you d**k head. :thumbsdown:


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

p.s look at my latest topic and the title was wrong it was my first posted kill


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

hunter boy said:


> wood pigeon how do you know i dont hunt often and never killed anything. i kill things but i dont take so much pride in death. so stop assuming you d**k head. :thumbsdown:


Here we go again  
You posted, you admited - that you 'only got cans but going pigeon hunting soon'.... calling me a dickhead ? what are you 12 ? We are grown men talking.... atleast i thought...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Killing a spider and posting it.... you sir are the master of hunting, please share your secrets master !


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

WoodPigeon said:


> Killing a spider and posting it.... you sir are the master of hunting, please share your secrets master !


id like to know his recipe for the spider meal. it would be a senseless hunt if the spider was not eaten.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Imperial said:


> (fighting the urge to give an a-hole response) issedoff:


LOL, LOL, He is a newbie and doesn't know.

I wish I was a good enough shot to get them in the head, but I'm not, most everybody here that hunts a lot goes for the head !

wll


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

We are supposed to help this member and all of you are fighting about one's comment just let it go life goes on


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Haven't yet gotten my aim down with my slingshot to the point that I feel I can hunt with it. I do however use my BB gun to hunt squirrels, chipmunk, pheasant, duck, and dove pretty successfully. I think the comparison between the 2 should be close enough where my advice is worth giving so here it is.

For a duck your best bet is head and neck. Yes, the chest can be a kill zone but you really need to aim center mass, which is hard because the feathers make it look much bigger than it is. Even with a solid hit, as someone else mentioned, you risk it flying off a bit before finally going down. If you hit the duck in the chest and drop it right there chances are you ruptured its heart with a seriously awesome shot.

For a squirrel you should aim for the head. Squirrels, like most rodents, have very flexible bones. With that as well as a fairly elongated body the chance of a body shot killing a squirrel is fairly low. Though if you get one sitting up looking at you, that chest shot is likely going to be a kill.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Imperial said:


> WoodPigeon said:
> 
> 
> > Killing a spider and posting it.... you sir are the master of hunting, please share your secrets master !
> ...


http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Deep-Fried-Tarantula-Spider-51184810

or even better...

http://www.discovery.com/tv-shows/human-planet/videos/children-eat-tarantulas-deleted/

Hungry? Make sure to wait for them to squeak!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > WoodPigeon said:
> ...


Its too bad he killed a small spider and not a trantula...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Jeez, can't leave you kids alone for a minute. Dial it back guys, keep it pleasant and stop the personal snipes.

Don't make me come back in here.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right! I just want to note that Henry is being VERY gentle here. If Henry had not already posted, I would have just locked this thread down right now. Keep it civil ... stop the name calling. If you have nothing positive to contribute to the original topic, then just let it go.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

